# America's Rifle: Rise Of The AR-15



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

The AR-15 has brought to the firearms world what the smartphone delivered to electronics and the single-lens-reflex camera offered for photography: maximum usability in an affordable package that's easy to upgrade and, most important, plays into the culture of its customers. Not only can Jonathan Hardy give one to his teenager, his disabled mother can shoot one as well, and does.
http://www.courant.com/business/ar-15/hc-haar-ar-15-it-gun-20130308,0,4950784,full.column


----------



## Bobv (Oct 31, 2013)

:numbchuck:the AR's are like Barbie or G.I.Joe:numbchuck:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

More like an Erector Set for responsible adults, for those old enough to remember what an Erector Set was...


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Love mine... all of them.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The ar-15 in my opinion is a nice home defense gun. But to take out into battle, an being exposed to various elements. There are many combat guns that FAR OUT PERFORM THE AR.


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

Home defense gun? Please!! It is a weapon, fun, yes, but home defense, no. Unless you're talking defending your home against someone trying to take your home. There are hundreds of weapons better suited for home defense.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

guardrail said:


> Home defense gun? Please!! It is a weapon, fun, yes, but home defense, no. Unless you're talking defending your home against someone trying to take your home. There are hundreds of weapons better suited for home defense.


No doubt about that, I agree.i like the AR-15 very much.
Just don't think it can handle the elements as well as some other designs.
What is your idea of a home defense weapon.
Personally if I had a choice of an Ar-15 , shot gun, high capacity handgun of any caliber. I would pick up the AR -15.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Now shipwreck has or had a beautiful fn 90 something. That looks very functional. I actually seen one perform. Ohh what a nice piece


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I hope I wasn't misunderstood, the AR-15 is a beautiful piece . I just love the 223.
I was shooting the 223(5.56) 30 years ago ,still love it.
Loved to bring my mini 14 out shooting. Just loved the action on that ruger.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

pic said:


> The ar-15 in my opinion is a nice home defense gun. But to take out into battle, an being exposed to various elements. There are many combat guns that FAR OUT PERFORM THE AR.


I do not understand your comment concerning the AR15's ability to withstand various elements...
AR15 Field Reliability Test - YouTube

dirty ar 15 - YouTube


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> I hope I wasn't misunderstood, the AR-15 is a beautiful piece . I just love the 223.
> I was shooting the 223(5.56) 30 years ago ,still love it.
> Loved to bring my mini 14 out shooting. Just loved the action on that ruger.


I hope you weren't shooting 5.56mm in your Ruger Miin-14. That rifle was not chambered for that round.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cait43 said:


> I do not understand your comment concerning the AR15's ability to withstand various elements...
> AR15 Field Reliability Test - YouTube
> 
> dirty ar 15 - YouTube


Interesting when viewed in light of the fact that the AR-15 was not a main battle rifle. It was its offshoot that became the U.S. main battle rifle; the M16 and its later variants. And that rifle has certainly seen one heck of a lot of use in combat over the last 50 years. I could be wrong here but I don't think the U.S. military services have ever issue the AR-15 for combat use.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> I hope you weren't shooting 5.56mm in your Ruger Miin-14. That rifle was not chambered for that round.


I was shooting the 223


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Cait43 said:


> I do not understand your comment concerning the AR15's ability to withstand various elements...
> AR15 Field Reliability Test - YouTube
> 
> dirty ar 15 - YouTube


ok, nice videos


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

SouthernBoy said:


> I hope you weren't shooting 5.56mm in your Ruger Miin-14. That rifle was not chambered for that round.


 Mini-14 rifles were chambered in the .223 Remington cartridge. Since the .223 Remington is not completely dimensionally equivalent to the 5.56x45mm, Ruger chambered Mini-14s for both 5.56 and .223 Remington.
copy n paste


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I do remember the m16 had issues during the Vietnam war. We did admittedly confess to the AK's superiority in reliability

*Modern Firearms - M16 M16A1 M16A2 M16A3*

scroll down after linking up


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> Mini-14 rifles were chambered in the .223 Remington cartridge. Since the .223 Remington is not completely dimensionally equivalent to the 5.56x45mm, Ruger chambered Mini-14s for both 5.56 and .223 Remington.
> copy n paste


I'm not entirely certain this part is correct. I owned a Ruger Mini-14 for years and as I recall, it was chambered for the .223, not the 5.56. However, I do see where their current offerings of this rifle show chambering for both rounds. I just don't recall this was the case when I bought mine (1994).


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

pic said:


> I do remember the m16 had issues during the Vietnam war. We did admittedly confess to the AK's superiority in reliability
> 
> *Modern Firearms - M16 M16A1 M16A2 M16A3*
> 
> scroll down after linking up


In the early stages of the conflict, the M16 was problematic. In the initial phases of the acceptance testing, the ammunition was loaded with rod powder. Then when it was sent to Nam, changes were made to the ammunition and ball powder was used. In the hot and humid climate of southeast Asia, this was a mistake. Combined with this, no cleaning kits were supplied with the rifles and the bores were unlined. Later corrections to ammunition, shipment of cleaning materials, and chrome lined barrels pretty much took care of things. But I have to wonder how many of our men lost their lives to the ignorance of the "geniuses" in Washington who took these deliberate and crazy decisions (think McNamara and his boys).


----------

